# Question about sisal rope scratching post



## tanyuh (Jun 7, 2003)

Have any of you ever built a sisal rope scratching post? Do you think I need to use glue as well as staples to hold the rope on? Would the glue go between the rope layers? Or on the pole itself?


----------



## Annasaur (Jun 29, 2005)

I've never made one but I've done a lot of crafty things. I don't think staples would be a good idea because they could come loose and the cats could eat/choke on them. The glue sounds better, but make sure you get somthing that's non-toxic. I would apply glue on the post and in between the layers. It might help to work in small sections too.
Let us know how it turns out!
Oh, and here's a good site for what glue works for what.
http://www.thistothat.com

Post pics when you finish it please  
--Annasaur


----------



## Frisha (Feb 20, 2004)

I have made mine for our bunch. I would not use the glue as the rope wears out on a fairly regular baises and has to be replaced (this is with 8 useing it regularly however) I used nails in the back of the board where they cann't get to them and nailed about every third wrapping. the one I made is 4 foot tall and about 8 inches wide and is mounted on a wall so that they can not get to the back and it is stable for them to climb on.


----------



## TxnKats (Jun 9, 2005)

I've put sisal rope on many poles.

What I do is put a bit of glue on the pole and let it get a bit in between each rope. Then I staple it down to secure it. Once it's been fully roped and the glue has set I take out the staples. And it works for us...never had a problem.


----------



## tanyuh (Jun 7, 2003)

Sounds great you guys, thanks! There are only two cats using it so I don't think I'll have to replace the rope. I'll remove the staples after the glue is set like suggested by TxnKats. Thanks!!


----------



## icklemiss21 (Aug 29, 2004)

I also put staples in along the back and ran a piece of ribbon over it with glue to cover them up and make sure if thy did come loose they didn't fall out.


----------



## coco & little guy (Jan 5, 2004)

I stapled the first winding all around the top. Then immediately went over the same winding with another layer of rope, then proceeded down the post. When I got to the bottom, I just stapled a couple of times around the last winding and then the very end a couple of times. My guys aren't interested that much with the bottom of the post, only the top. The base (side that rests on the floor) is not carpeted completely. The top (side you see when looking down on it from above) is completely covered. I make the distinction, because it only sits one way, that means that the bottom which contains the staples around the last winding is always at the bottom, and I don't have to worry about them getting the staples. Hope this makes sense.

* Edited to add: I was more concerned that I was using a clean and pure natural sisal rope. I didn't want dyes, etc. that I could not control, nor did I want sisal that was explicitly stated as being 100% natural. I am of course hoping that it was never submerged in something nasty, and then allowed to dry before I got it, but how would I know that ?


----------

